# salt river 2/14 -2/17 any takers



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

just call in sick and lets go boating, no excuses!!!


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

If you can postpone it a day, I have at least me plus two doing it 15th through 18th. Two rafts and a kayak.

Looks like it might hit 6k if the streamflow prediction is correct.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

cant already using a vacation day on the 17th


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

my goal is to take off early on the 18th...might be something you could push for a long day on the 17th and take off late afternoon.

We were actually gonna do 14th through 17th for a bit, but I really needed the extra day for getting ready for my grand trip that launches a few days after the Salt trip.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

we camped at cherry creek our last night last week and made the haul out in a few hours, i could definitely make that happen... were you guys planning on running from bridge to bridge?


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

and if it hits 6k that lower section might shoot me down stream like a rocket ship....


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

This will be my first time down the Salt river, so I'm not sure exactly on put ins and take outs. Whatever the standard ones are is what I was planning, so yes probably bridge to bridge unless you had another idea.

This is the forcast I was referring to...










https://www.cbrfc.noaa.gov/station/...ats=on&pdays=5&fdays=10&hsim&swin&showflow=on

If it does that, then it will spike to 6k on the 14th and taper back down to 1400cfs or so by the 19th.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Looking at the map, cherry creek is 16 miles from the take out. If it only took a few hours it must move pretty quick down there. I was thinking maybe **** Creek the last night, so you'd be even closer. Like I said though, its my first time down this river so I don't have much to base travel times and such on.


----------



## azpowell (Aug 14, 2014)

i sent you a pm


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I will be there, but not planning on doing the wilderness. Want to have time to hit some creeks too. Will be running the daily on the 16th if anyone is looking for partners.

Also hoping to catch Tonto, Oak and Fossil while there.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Forecast updates are calling for a cold and wet weekend in southern Arizona.... just wanted to throw that out there for anyone who is considering floating the Salt over the 17-19th time frame.

_"It is becoming very clear that a very wet and unsettled weather pattern will set up across the western CONUS starting Friday and continuing through the weekend. The upper ridge over the area will flatten and shift east Friday ahead of the first strong system and we can expect a slight chance of showers to develop across most of the lower deserts Friday afternoon with a chance for light/moderate showers across the higher terrain of Joshua Tree National Park. Scattered to numerous showers will likely move across the area Saturday into Sunday and POPs have been raised quite a bit area-wide. Latest MRA MOS for Phoenix calls for a 100 percent chance of rain by Saturday night. Given the amount
of clouds/showers that will be present this weekend with the passing weather systems, we can expect high temperatures to lower significantly with many of the deserts likely to fall into the mid to upper 60s Saturday. This will be an interesting weekend weather-wise!"_

National Weather Service Text Product Display


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

Justin, myself and a few other guys are gonna do a quick trip 15th through 17th so we should miss most of the crappy weather.


----------

